# Ersatzkabel für AX-Serie



## DerFloh (23. August 2011)

*Ersatzkabel für AX-Serie*

Hi,
sry wenn die Frage schon kam, aber meine Suche funzt iwie nicht.
Kann man für das Corsair AX850 (bzw. andere Modelle dieser Serie) einzelne Kabel nachbestellen? Wenn ja wo.


----------



## Bluebeard (24. August 2011)

*AW: Ersatzkabel für AX-Serie*

Corsair Netzteil Kabel Thread - So bestellt Ihr neue Kabel für die HX- und AX Serie - Forum de Luxx

siehe hier


----------



## DerFloh (24. August 2011)

*AW: Ersatzkabel für AX-Serie*

hey super Service
Corsair on top


----------



## Bluebeard (25. September 2011)

*AW: Ersatzkabel für AX-Serie*

Nicht dafür - sollte es Verzögerungen geben bitte bei mir melden, wir kümmern uns darum!


----------

